# Android vs Iphone



## Uber Doobie (Mar 21, 2017)

I seem to be experiencing a lot of connection issues with the Driver app. I have a Samsung Note 3. 
Last night I had to ask a car load of drunk Pommies to cancel because I couldn't reconnect to start their trip. I was really pissed off & they were both really pissed & pissed off . . . 
Is this happening to you & do you have an Android or Iphone. If you know how to fix the connection issue please share the solution


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

who's your provider? What areas your you working in when it happens?


----------



## Uber Doobie (Mar 21, 2017)

Vodafone - occurs anywhere in Sydney between Palm beach to Cronulla to Penrith..
Anywhere anytime but usually at a very inconvient time - at pick up or drop off. 

Some shifts once others 3 or 4 times .

I have tried re installing the app, switching from driver app to rider app ( always seems to connect to the rider app & then back but no luck). 
I have even done a a hard reset on the phone diring the week. 
The only way I have found to reconnect is to keep restarting the phone several times & eventually it does reconnect 

Maybe its just my phone & even though I have a strong dislike for Iphones ( I use 1 daily at my day job) if other people are having problems with androids but not Iphone then maybe I simply need to get the best tool for the job. Bugger ......


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

Uber Doobie said:


> Vodafone - occurs anywhere in Sydney between Palm beach to Cronulla to Penrith..
> Anywhere anytime but usually at a very inconvient time - at pick up or drop off.
> 
> Some shifts once others 3 or 4 times .
> ...


when it plays up are you able to connect to other things online? eg run a google search, use another app that required internet. May be a reliability issue with vodaphone (in which case other internet tasks would have problems at the same time) or if other apps are working properly it may be the android app (assuming you have the latest operating system on your phone and latest version of the driver app)


----------



## Uber Doobie (Mar 21, 2017)

Everything else seems to work including the Rider App. I am not really up on what are the latest Operating systems etc but I have attached a screen print of what my phone has. Maybe that will indicate the issue????


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

Uber Doobie said:


> Everything else seems to work including the Rider App. I am not really up on what are the latest Operating systems etc but I have attached a screen print of what my phone has. Maybe that will indicate the issue????
> View attachment 109381


I dont have android so dont know if thats the latest operating system. You sould be able to go to your settings though and get your phone to check whether it has the latest. If it doesnt, then update. Its what Uber support will tell you to do when having app issues


----------



## biglou98 (Mar 31, 2017)

Andriod isn't like iOS where all devices get OS updates. His NOTE3 is outdated in the Android world. 7.0 is out.


----------



## Uber Doobie (Mar 21, 2017)

biglou98 said:


> Andriod isn't like iOS where all devices get OS updates. His NOTE3 is outdated in the Android world. 7.0 is out.


Yep, I think you are right, however there seems to be a few other people on other posts also having issues with android. Maybe their phone are also old


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

biglou98 said:


> Andriod isn't like iOS where all devices get OS updates. His NOTE3 is outdated in the Android world. 7.0 is out.


 Well note 7 had a global recall and thise that were never returned had a software deployed by Samsung that effectively bricked them. So we arent really up to Note7

OP Ive told my current provider to shove it for contract violations and fraudulent charges and am going prepaid. Have been looking at phones to buy outright and the reviews for the Oppo f1s are very good.

Optus are selling them for around $250? But they are locked to their network. After $80 of recharge you can unlock it though.

But maybe your issue is from using Vodafone. They are thought of by many Australians to be the worst coverage


----------



## MrM (Jan 18, 2017)

JaySonic said:


> Have been looking at phones to buy outright and the reviews for the Oppo f1s are very good.


I was using an the previous version of the F1 before I smashed the screen and it wasn't worth repairing. The main downside I found with the F1 was it was very difficult to see the screen in bright sunlight. more so than my previous phone. The other thing was it was Android 5 and I think the F1s is the same.

I replaced it with a Lenovo P2 - brilliant phone, huge 5100mAh battery which give 2 days use between charges with normal use. Not available yet in Australia, but I purchased from Malaysia for around $375 delivered in 5 days from order. Mine shipped with Android 6 but had an immediate OTA update to Android 7.

Here's a Whirlpool thread on the phone - https://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=2606126

& here's the purchase site - http://www.superbuy.my/shop/lenovo-p2-55inch-smartphone-32gb4gb-13mp5mp-fingerprint-5100mah/p/344577


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Problems due to glare? Or just not bright enough? 

I have glare issues with my S7 Edge and was considering an anti glare screen protector. I wont bother now, and im going to tell Virgin to stick the phone in their arse but maybe i will nees similar solution if I buy an Oppo.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> But maybe your issue is from using Vodafone. They are thought of by many Australians to be the worst coverage


I use Voda and honestly, cannot praise them highly enough.
However, Voda's coverage does diminish out of the big smoke.
I have had many regional trips in the last six months and coverage in the boonies has been less than perfect.
In the cities though, absolutely no issues.
From my experience, Voda's *service *is second to none.


----------

